

Ask HN: Setting up an LLC in America for a non-resident - opeadeoye1

Does anyone know the process of (or a reliable service, or anyone to go to) for setting up an LLC and opening a bank account in the US for a non American citizen for the purpose of accepting payments by credit card on a subscription based web app about to launch? Thanks.
======
yrashk
Organizing LLC is not a problem for non-residents at all — you can do it
either yourself (could be tricky if you don't know what to do) or use some
incorporation service (there are plenty of them available).

Getting a bank account for it is way more tricky. First of all, you'll need a
EIN for your LLC, which you can get with your own SSN or ITIN only. Since
you're not a resident, you're not eligible for SSN, and getting ITIN is a
little bit of "catch-22" problem.

And even if you'll get ITIN and, respectively, EIN, you might have hard times
opening a bank account. I personally was able to do that by e-mail/mail, but I
was introduced to financial specialist by a friend of mine.

~~~
opeadeoye1
Thanks. Can I get urls, a phone number, a contact email, anything?

~~~
terpua
International applicants must call (215) 516-6999.

The specialist gives you an EIN over the phone. They then snail mail you a
hardcopy in about a week.

From:
[http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/article/0,,id=97860,00.h...](http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/article/0,,id=97860,00.html)

~~~
yrashk
just out of curiosity (since I already have an ITIN), does this allow getting
EIN _without_ ITIN?

------
mindaugas
I think this is related

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=354508>

~~~
markup
This is why I _love_ HN. Thank you, I managed to miss that discussion :-)

------
anthony_barker
Make sure you consider the added expense vs just using other credit card
clearing company in your country and eating the exchange rate costs.

Officially with the LLC you will also have to submit taxes each year. LLC
Taxes in the US are not low and are complex.

Other processors include Quickbook merchant account Costco Nova Networks
Beanstream, PSiGate or InternetSecure. Chase Paymentech These are available
from Canada - but most countries have clearing companies. Panama, Costa Rica
etc with much better tax advantages then having a US Account.

------
jacquesm
Spend the $10 on an international phone call with any laywer in the state of
your choice.

They'll be able to handle the whole process for you, all you'll probably need
to do is have a few signatures witnessed in your country of origin.

